# Library Spotlight - Cinematic Studio Brass



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 27, 2019)

Get it here: https://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/brass.html


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 27, 2019)

Thank you Studio One, for not rendering that one repetitions bit properly.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 27, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Thank you Studio One, for not rendering that one repetitions bit properly.


Cast your mind into the near future and imagine loading fresh instances of CSS, CSB, and the upcoming CSW...and instantly having an already-balanced, panned, spacialized, mixed template. With virtually uniform and interchangeable programming across all instruments.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 27, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Cast your mind into the near future and imagine loading fresh instances of CSS, CSB, and the upcoming CSW...and instantly having an already-balanced, panned, spacialized, mixed template. With virtually uniform and interchangeable programming across all instruments.


Stop that, you're making me drool.


----------



## SAM CA (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the demo Cory! I didn't even know about this developer. Are these relatively new libraries?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 27, 2019)

SAM CA said:


> Thanks for the demo Cory! I didn't even know about this developer. Are these relatively new libraries?


Relatively speaking, yes. Cinematic Strings 1 and 2 go way back, but the Studio Series is a new venture by Alex Wallbank that's still yet to have the woodwinds and percussion completed.


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Apr 3, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Cast your mind into the near future and imagine loading fresh instances of CSS, CSB, and the upcoming CSW...and instantly having an already-balanced, panned, spacialized, mixed template. With virtually uniform and interchangeable programming across all instruments.


 ...Great, now I need to change my pants.


----------



## MOMA (Apr 7, 2019)

I do agree, its a treat! I´ve been using it since the release, and I must say I just can´t see the end of it. Impressive indeed. Now the range has to be completed, and the woodwinds will be downloaded on the very day of launch Thanks for a good and balanced review, and the piece in the end sure should be a score some day!
Best to you – MOMA


----------



## Denkii (Apr 17, 2019)

If only the download speed was as good as the sound...


----------



## Denkii (Apr 18, 2019)

24 hours later, still going strong...


----------

